# Chateau de Maulmont & Auvergne



## Laurie (Mar 10, 2010)

We have an upcoming exchange.     I've read the 2 TUG reviews (thanks reviewers) - has anyone else been there with additional info/advice to add? 

Specifically, day trip info would be most welcome, since it's located in one of France's most neglected regions, as far as guidebooks go.

I know I asked this question years ago when contemplating an exchange, but the replies were lost when the BBS switched over.

Thanks for whatever advice you can give.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 11, 2010)

*Lucky You*

When are you going?  This is an exchange on my "bucket" list.

Try the DK Eyewitness Guide France for info.  We are traveling to the Mecklenburg-Pomerania area of Germany and found extensive info in their Germany guidebook whereas most other books had zilch on that area.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 11, 2010)

BJB, were going in May, and the few prior occasions I've seen this resort online (in fact once had a confirmation which I ended up cancelling) were always during May - so if you can travel then, an ongoing search for that month might snag something.

I do have the DK Eyewitness guide for France, they're one my favorites too - they don't publish a smaller version dedicated to the region, as they do for some other areas, which have some extra detail and are easier to carry around in the day pack. Ideally I like to use DK Eyewitness + Rick Steves (whose guidebooks don't cover this region at all) + sometimes add a third such as Michelin - now that I think about it. 

I'm glad you asked, because I'd forgotten about the Michelin guides. None of the brick-n-mortar bookstores I've browsed in lately had a single volume for the Auvergne, but I just looked online and found a Michelin guide for the Auvergne, and I'm ordering it tonite.


----------



## jlp (Mar 12, 2010)

The Michelin guide is very good. I love the Auvergne - it is a region of natural beauty and a great place if you love to walk. You will find Romanesque churches there as well as medieval castles. Visit Saint Nectaire to taste the cheese and see the 12th century church. Lots of thermal towns in the area such as Vichy. We spent a weekend there and enjoyed it. If you like mineral water, this is the place to try them.

The following website has a good introduction to the region.

http://www2.auvergne-tourisme.info/uk/decouvrir/presentation/index.php


----------



## scotlass (Mar 12, 2010)

We had very good advice on day trips from the resort itself.  As it has been a few years, I don't remember the towns we visited but it was a truly lovely area.  There are many medeival towns within a days drive which were well worth the effort.  We had a very nice experience.


----------

